# First trip to the groomer



## Bertie (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm nearly 4 months old and my Mommy got my first hair cut today. She loves it, but I don't like the smell so I'm in the garden, doing my best rolling in the grass to smell like I should!! Ha haaaaa


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking good Bertie - what a CUTE puppy!!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Awwww super cute


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Bertie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yey, thank you all lovely ladies!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

you are just too cute..even if you smell like grass!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable, sweet eyes!


----------

